# The Six Letter Game



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

Read up, 'cuz it's not what it sounds like. The idea is to have a convo, or talk about cubing or w/e... but you can never use long words. How long is long? I'd say up to six is OK, but seven or more is right out. Chat speak and stuff like that is fine, but don't abuse it (and please don't write words wrong just to get rid of a letter or two).

Anyway, this is a pretty fun thing to try when you're bored, so give it a shot if you feel up to the puzzle. It's not extra hard, but it's not very easy either. Good luck and have fun


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

hai. Type c is the best.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 28, 2009)

hi how are you. Im fine. I like to cube. this is kinda' easy ish. w/e


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

I prefer Type F, it rarely locks up for me  Too bad I only have one. I should buy more.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you ever lubed your cube and found that it still does not turn well? Maybe I'm just a nube.

Floccinauccinihilipilification

Whew, I had to get that out of my system.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

PS:
Kinda Hard Style: Six is too much, try to limit your words to five only!
Very Hard Style: Can you say it all with only FOUR?
INSANE STYLE: Just 3 chars per word? I bet you can't do it.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don lik in san stl cuz its vry hrd !


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> INSANE STYLE: Just 3 keys per word? I bet you can't do it.



I bet I can do it. You may try to irk me, but you can not. I pwn all.


----------



## Owen (Nov 28, 2009)

pie is very good cause when you eat it you smile


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2009)

I do not dig the job you set me. I can not be too apt at it.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Thi isn har all you hav to do is mis the end of the wor off.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder about having an event early next year. I anyone out there is able to assist, I would really like some help. Maybe it'll work out, I'll let you guys know.

On a new topic, I took my cube with me to Best Buy while I was in line at four thirty. I cubed for a bit, but then my hands got cold so I had to cube with gloves on. It was slow, but I was able to do it OK. No pops, which is good. 

Is this really that hard for most people? I think I could write for a long time....maybe we can have a set topic, or when some new topic is nearly banned, it could invoke the six letter rule that is used, and then go to five...then four....and soon we'll all just be typing algs (and yes, I think "alg" is a proper word on this forum).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

Six letters:
The other way we could do this, is to have the person postin' before you name a topic, then you have to type in 5-6 char. or less, then name a new topic at the end of your post.

Five Letters:
The other way we could do this, is to have the user that made the post above you name a topic, then you have to type in 6 char. or less, then name a new topic at the end of your post.

Four Letters:
The alt way we may do this, is to have the user that made the post on top of you name a ( ), then you have to type in 6 char. or less, then name a new ( ) at the end of your post.

Three letters:
The alt way we may do the ( ), is to get the ( ) who ( ) the ( ) on top of you ( ) a ( ), aft ( ) you may ( ) in 6 chr. or <, aft ( ) ( ) a new ( ) at the end of your ( ).

Jeez, I can't do anything below 5.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> INSANE STYLE: Just 3 chars per word? I bet you can't do it.



IMO the way you say up on the top is way too ick. How can you say wat you say the way you put it up on top? It is way too ick for me.


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2009)

Using insane style because its more epic:

I wsh i cld has a cub tat did not lok up.


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm, 3 is not too bad. Not a big lot to say tho. I can try for a bit, but it is so odd...


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I do not dig the job you set me. I can not be too apt at it.



You see, as I had bet, Woner is the best at the game.

In terms of the game, it is not fun. I do not like the limits that are set on me, and the tone of my posts is more dull. I say 15 char. or up game would be more grand. Now, to go away from this game and type with zeal.

Out of game: 15 characters or up? Anyone?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > INSANE STYLE: Just 3 chars per word? I bet you can't do it.
> ...




I can't think of any other options, I've tried almost every syn.


If we're starting what I typed a couple posts ago:

A review of the last restaurant you went to. (5)


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I do not dig the job you set me. I can not be too apt at it.
> ...



Gah, I jus los the gam.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

No! Now I am stuck here for ever. I can not leave until I do insane style. How many 3 char. words are in my native tongue? Not enough.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I do not dig the job you set me. I can not be too apt at it.
> ...



JTW2007's approximation (is) impressive, nevertheless, (a) (fifteen) characters circumscription (is) indubitably protracted, (I) contemplate (that) (a) (10) characters approximation (be) (more) convalescent.


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2009)

Innovating compositions consisting exclusively (of) multitudinous character combinations challenges linguistic cogitation. Unfortunately, (it is) ultimately inconsequential.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh no. Look what I've done.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2009)

I use dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane on sheep on top of volcanoes, but I got pneumonoultramicroscopic silicavolcanoconiosis from the dust. Pity I have pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism.



Spoiler



I know the spelling of all these words, as we used to have to choose our spelling words at my old school. We'd have to write them out 10 times if we got it wrong, then 25 times next time, then 50, then 100


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know the spelling of all these words, as we used to have to choose our spelling words at my old school. We'd have to write them out 10 times if we got it wrong, then 25 times next time, then 50, then 100



Okay, then in that case, be prepared to write out pneumonoultramicroscopicsilic*o*volcanoconiosis ten more times. I knew that knowing that word would come in handy some day.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



I already wrote it out 25 times, this time it will be 50. I can't believe it! It sounds like "oh" but I spelt it with an a. :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



When I learned it, I was surprised at how phonetic it was.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

You guys seem to be trying quite hard to fail. Hence I will show you a new mode:

EPIC FAIL STYLE: If you use any word that would be valid in the normal six letter game, you are doing it wrong. Also, the stuff you say still has to make sense.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You guys seem to be trying quite hard to fail. Hence I will show you a new mode:
> 
> EPIC FAIL STYLE: If you use any word that would be valid in the normal six letter game, you are doing it wrong. Also, the stuff you say still has to make sense.



So we must use words 7 characters or greater?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

That's the idea, yes. Don't just ignore the short words like Escher did, though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

What's a long synonym for "I"?

EDIT: >*facepalm*< of course! CyrusC


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

EXTREME STYLE:
Hi. My 3x3 is not my cup of tea. Do not use it. It can go 0.1 tps max. Do not say I did not try to aid you. Bye.

EPIC FAIL MODE:

Salutations humanitarians. I am here to educate you about the intricate art of solving the ingenious puzzle invented by Hungarian professor and architectural master Erno Rubik. Note that this is not about antidisestablishmentarianism, which is the largest non-technical word in the English dictionary. It will not be including the word lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon, which is a naaaaaaaaaaaasty foreign dish, a fricassee. People who memorize all these big words have honorificabilitudinitatibus (that's a good thing.)

Goodnight.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the six word game much more than this. I will play that one from now on.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Read up, 'cuz it's not what it sounds like. The idea is to have a convo, or talk about cubing or w/e... but you can never use long words. How long is long? I'd say up to six is OK, but seven or more is right out. Chat speak and stuff like that is fine, but don't abuse it (and please don't write words wrong just to get rid of a letter or two).
> 
> Anyway, this is a pretty fun thing to try when you're bored, so give it a shot if you feel up to the puzzle. It's not extra hard, but it's not very easy either. Good luck and have fun



I wonder if others had noted that his post went along with the game (not going over six)


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I wonder if others had noted that his post went along with the game (not going over six)



Yes. I know I did.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2009)

You are not a bad guy, but I say it is not for me. It is not a bad pop, but I can not "Do the Dew." The red one has far too few red dye. So I say: Bye dog, see you on a new day.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You are not a bad guy, but I say it is not for me. It is not a bad pop, but I can not "Do the Dew." The red one has far too few red dye. So I say: Bye dog, see you on a new day.



NO U


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > You are not a bad guy, but I say it is not for me. It is not a bad pop, but I can not "Do the Dew." The red one has far too few red dye. So I say: Bye dog, see you on a new day.
> ...



+1.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 28, 2009)

i should have won.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Tis rli not hrd 2 do it w/ 3 ltz cuz all u hav 2 do is tlk in txt tlk.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 28, 2009)

Word


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 28, 2009)

Pneumono-ultramicroscopic-silico-volcano-coniosis

now, that is a word only a pc can say


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Pneumono-ultramicroscopic-silico-volcano-coniosis
> 
> now, that is a word only a pc can say



New-mono-ult-ra-mic-ro-skop-ic-silly-co-volc-ay-no-con-ee-o-siss.


----------



## Tomk (Nov 28, 2009)

This is an insane example of under intellectualisation for a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious forum which I thought was aspiring for intelligence.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think it's really right to say that people on this forum are trying to appear smart. Maybe a few of the vets make a real effort to that effect, but most users don't even bother to check their posts for simple errors. Even though with such a high post rate people will forget most things you say, acting like the forum is a chat room is not a good idea if your goal is to show smarts.

PS: Using longer words for no reason does not make you look like a genius. Anyone can google what a word means. It's more about being clever and having good debate skills.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 28, 2009)

A favourite from my time on the 2006-7 Australian Idol forums:

poo wee bum butt fart uranus


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I don't think it's really right to say that people on this forum are trying to appear smart. Maybe a few of the vets make a real effort to that effect, but most users don't even bother to check their posts for simple errors. Even though with such a high post rate people will forget most things you say, acting like the forum is a chat room is not a good idea if your goal is to show smarts.
> 
> PS: Using longer words for no reason does not make you look like a genius. Anyone can google what a word means. It's more about being clever and having good debate skills.



+1.
Nicely put, qqwref, in my book. I think that's all what this hubbub is about.
People try acting smart by using big words, when in real time, their "smart speak" just gets the common folk angry that he or she wants to show his or her own mental status, when by talking using words like we are (just to obey the given rules) we sound much more regal, if you will.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> +1.
> Nicely put, qqwref, in my book. I think that's all what this hubbub is about.
> People try acting smart by using big words, when in real time, their "smart speak" just gets the common folk angry that he or she wants to show his or her own mental status, when by talking using words like we are (just to obey the given rules) we sound much more regal, if you will.



You almost did it. Too bad you used a long word. I'm kind of liking this game here. It makes things very simple indeed.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > +1.
> ...



Oh shizz. Well, my streak is over, I guess. Time to start a new one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Oh shizz. Well, my streak is over, I guess. Time to start a new one.


Indeed you shall. Hope has not yet been lost for you, nor I.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shizz. Well, my streak is over, I guess. Time to start a new one.
> ...



Well said, Stachu. Maybe this game isn't as hard as we think. Maybe it's all just a door to a new way of doing or saying things around the forums. See, forum? It's not so hard after all.
I would think of this as quite easy, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

Why, I ask? Why may I not Do The Dew. Big dog may Do The Dew, but I may not Do The Dew. I Do Dew, not dog. Dew go in big dog, aye? Ten mos. ago, was I not to Do The Dew? Meh.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Why, I ask? Why may I not Do The Dew. Big dog may Do The Dew, but I may not Do The Dew. I Do Dew, not dog. Dew go in big dog, aye? Ten mos. ago, was I not to Do The Dew? Meh.



>*facepalm*<

Oh cheese, the word I stated above has more than 6 char. What am I to do?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Maybe this game isn't as hard as we think.



Time, I say, to try 3 char. or less. The "," is a fun tool, I have seen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this game isn't as hard as we think.
> ...



or only words with 3 char. no more, no less.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 28, 2009)

To be honest I really think using words with the exact number of three char. would make the game too hard. 

I have not posted before yet in this thread, but I have seen many people trying to make a long story with only words of six char. or less. While every now and then there are words I can't use, most of the time it's easy to find a short other word for that word. I think the "easy" part of this game should be 5 char., not 6 char.. For that I have this reason: Many of the words I'm using in this story have the exact number of 6 char. That means that if the limit would be 5 char. and not 6 char. the game would be made a lot harder, and one would have to find other words for what he/she wants to say more often.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

Going for 5 char.:

I agree with the above post, but only 5 char. words or 4 char. words would be very tough.


----------

